# New AFX digital lap counter



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Two questions...

Will these count non-mag cars (T-jets, Magna-traction etc.) accurately?

Has anyone tried these under Tyco track? If so, does if work ok.

I know I could get adapter tracks and insert a section of AFX track in my Tyco layout. I would rather not if I don't have to.


Thanks.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I have two of these lap counters & they will count laps for my AW Magnatractions, with the neo magnet in the car and with the neo magnet removed. As far as T-Jets I do not know, all I have is the AW version w/the magnet in them and have not taken them out to see if it will count them. But it does count the cars with the mags in.

And no the Lap counter will not work, under the Tyco track it is maybe at the most an 1/8th of an inch too wide. The counter clamps very tight to the AFX track as it is. As far as accuracy it works great for every car I own. Tyco, AFX Tomy, & AWs.

I like them a lot and the only thing I wish they would do is giving an audible beep when the cars finish the race.


----------

